# I had THE WORST grooming Experience :(



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

I decided to take CupCake to a new Grooming place. it looked so cute and it looked like they would do a GREAT job. She went in today at 9:30am. I just got her back right now. They didnt cut her the way i wanted, even though it was written down. She looks like a Bichon not that i dont like them, but its not what i asked for. AND to TOP things OFF, My poor baby's eyes are SOO RED!. It makes me so sad. I dont ewven get soap in her eyes when i give her a bath. I know she is sad also. and i think her eyes may be hurting. Is there anything i can do to make her eyes feel better. i feel so bad and guilty. 


Ill post pictures later. 

CupCake says: " I feel tupid and my eye are hurted"


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope she feels better soon. 

Was she dried in a cage dryer?


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

> I'm sorry to hear that. I hope she feels better soon.
> 
> Was she dried in a cage dryer?[/B]




to tell you the truth i really dont know.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. Perhaps you should consult with your
vet, with regards to her eyes. 

May I ask why you changed groomers? Was there also a problem
with the original groomer, or have you only groomed her?

Just looking for a "pattern" here. When my Lulu gets groomed, they
can only use water. No shampoo, as she blows up like a HUGE-RED
balloon. During one grooming, the groomer called me, at work. Yep,
he said something is wrong. I didn't realize the impact, until I saw
her. I took her to the emergency room. I've never seen anything
like it, nor had my groomer. I was so thankful he called. 

As for the cut, just trim it up a bit. It will grow. She will look 
fabulous in no time.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=575386
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would always make sure wherever you have her groomed that she is Not put in a cage dryer. Also, until you really know a place and trust them, you may want to stick around.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

I usually take her to PetSmart to have her groomed, but i had the sense that they were not treating her good. so i decided maybe to try something different out. but i think ill be taking her back to petsmart til i can find someone good. i live in San Antonio, TX so if any of you all know someone good here in this area, that would be great.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I WOULD JUST SEE HOW HER EYES ARE IN THE MORNING .IF HER EYES WERE STILL RED I WOULD GO TO THE VET ,PLUS FIND OUT EXACTLY WHAT THEY USED.I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL THE SECOND TIME I TOOK BACI TO A GROOMER MY MOTHER DROPPED HIM OFF AND HE WAS THERE A VERY LONG TIME.WHEN SHE PICKED HIM UP HE DIDN'T SEEM RIGHT.I CAME HOME AND NOTICED A KNICK ON HIS NOSE ,I WAS SO UPSET OF COURSE THEY SAID NOTHING HAPPENED,NEEDLESS TO SAY I NEVER WENT BACK.MY NEW GROOMER IS FOR ME A FORTUNE BUT I CAN SEE THROUGH THE GLASS AND WATCH HIM BEING GROOMED.I ALSO ALWAYS SAY I NEED TO USE THE POWDER ROOM ABOUT THE SAME TIME HE IS BEING WASHED ,THE PERSON WASHING HIM MUST NOTICE ME STICKING MY HEAD OUT OF THE BATHROOM DOOR. BUT ITS A FULL VIEW OF THE TUB .SO I DON'T REALLY CARE I STAY THERE THE WHOLE TIME HE IS GROOMED.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Poor CupCake!! If her eyes are still red tonight I would call your vet. I would imagine if her eyes were red from getting shampoo in them or something, or just dried out from the hair drier, it should last for a few hours but start to subside. If its still red through the night, I would think that she either had some sort of a reaction to whatever it was they used. Poor baby, I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Do you have any doggie eye wash? You could rinse her eyes out with that. If they are still irritated tomorrow I would take her to the vet and see what the vet thinks. Poor baby.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor Cuppy. :bysmilie: You were so excited to have her groomed, too. It's too bad they ruined what could have been a great experience for both you and CupCake. I hope she feels better soon -- hugs to the little one! Please post some pictures for us, though... I'm sure she's still cute.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is a little update on how she is doing. her eyes seem to have gotten a little better. she is back to her normal self. but i just noticed two more things. her snout is missing like a whole chunk of hair, and her little butt looks like she has some sort of disease.. they shaved it down to her skin.... ill take pictures later, i need to get some batteries.  but of course, my little baby is still a little cute cupcake!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Poor Cupcake!

I have had bad experiences with groomers for dogs. Bruises from them trying to comb out mattes, staph infections which needed emergency treatment twice.


I learned to not go back certain places, not to allow close shaves either (the staph).


I do take Wolfie sometimes to the PetSmart groomery near us and they have been good. I have always booked 'Express Cuts' where they are taken care of immediately and home in an hour and a half! It costs extra but is really worth it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> her little butt looks like she has some sort of disease.. they shaved it down to her skin.... ill take pictures later, i need to get some batteries.  but of course, my little baby is still a little cute cupcake![/B]



Oh, that's what Stacy calls "Baboon Butt". :HistericalSmiley: 

And yep, my Henry has grown fond of this name.
He is a true "Baboon Butt", and loves the "no hassle poopies". B) 

So glad the eyes are better. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry.Poor Cupcake, glad her eyes are getting better. I hate it when groomers just cut hair, & don't even seem concerned about the total look or result, or are in such a rush, they get shampoo in the eyes or knick them. The baboon butt seems like standard practice, so I always remind my groomer not to do that. I've slowly taken on more & more of the grooming myself. About all I haven't done is the actual clipping. Hope Cupcakes next grooming experience is a better one.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Gosh, that just irks me. They might have gotten shampoo in in her eyes that was irritating or they dried her in a cage. Either way...bad bad bad groomer. No gold stars!

I would sure talk with the vets office in am if Cupcakes eyes don't look better. 

Thanks to Sassy's mommy and what I have learned in reading, and reading other members experience here, I no longer take Zippy to a groomer. I am not mommy and groomer. we like it better. Of course, only her hiny and feet are trimmed, so it isn't bad. Zippy is an easy baby to groom.

I'm so sorry poor little cupcake has been put through this.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Having worked at a grooming shop for someone else in another life. The groomers are told by the shop owner how to cut the dogs, no exceptions. Not even if the owner wants it different. Another thing I learned as a groomer and being a nurse that you need to clean your tools, blades, combs and brushes after each dog. You spread so many things on those blades. Most groomer's do not clean between dogs, but do clean up and disinfect at the end of the day. I am not putting any groomer down. Just stating my observations when I was a groomer.
Sorry cupcake has to endure this. With eyes please be very careful with them so damage isn't done to the cornea. I got soap in Belinda's eye awhile back. Washed it out really well. She was still blinking like it hurt the next day, so off to the vet we go. She had a huge abrasion across her cornea. She ended up with her eye sewn shut for two weeks and having ointment squeezed into the corners of her eye. Everything turned out okay for her.
Tina


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, I didn't realize they didn't clean and disinfect between dogs! I even clean and disinfect even tho I only have Zippy. That would drive me nuts! I was a nurse as well and washing hands, cleaning instruments, etc is so drilled into our heads before we graduate that it is just second nature. 
Glad my little Zippy Do Da stays with her mommy for her grooming now!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I recently changed groomers as well. I used to take Bianca to petsmart untill they shaved her down and made her face look like a terrier. For weeks I thought I had the wrong dog. It took over 3 months for her coat to grow in enough for her to need a slight trim. At that point I grabbed the yellow pages and called a few of the locallly owned and operated grooming salons. When I called them i explained that I had previously had a bad experience, that I was looking for a new groomer, that I did not want her cage-dried and that I wanted either the first or last appointment of the day. Bianca has never been crated and I didn't want her caged up for hours on end. Well, the 3rd place I called gave me an appointment for two weeks later. The place was small but looked like it was family run and you could actually see them working on other dogs. Anyway, I left my car keys on the counter and had to turn back a few minutes later. When I went in I took a peek in the back and I could see an elderly man holding my Bianca and baby-talking to her saying (time for a tubby beautifu girl) - he was so sweet to her. 

I picked her up 1 1/2 hours later, she was squeeky clean, perfumed and with a pricy bow on her head and she looked beautiful and happy. I don't think anyone has ever groomer her so pretty. The price was the same as Petsmart, but I definately gave them a bigger tip. It was well worth it.

Call around, ask around and definately tell them what you want and expect before you go there.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

> I recently changed groomers as well. I used to take Bianca to petsmart untill they shaved her down and made her face look like a terrier. For weeks I thought I had the wrong dog. It took over 3 months for her coat to grow in enough for her to need a slight trim. At that point I grabbed the yellow pages and called a few of the locallly owned and operated grooming salons. When I called them i explained that I had previously had a bad experience, that I was looking for a new groomer, that I did not want her cage-dried and that I wanted either the first or last appointment of the day. Bianca has never been crated and I didn't want her caged up for hours on end. Well, the 3rd place I called gave me an appointment for two weeks later. The place was small but looked like it was family run and you could actually see them working on other dogs. Anyway, I left my car keys on the counter and had to turn back a few minutes later. When I went in I took a peek in the back and I could see an elderly man holding my Bianca and baby-talking to her saying (time for a tubby beautifu girl) - he was so sweet to her.
> 
> I picked her up 1 1/2 hours later, she was squeeky clean, perfumed and with a pricy bow on her head and she looked beautiful and happy. I don't think anyone has ever groomer her so pretty. The price was the same as Petsmart, but I definately gave them a bigger tip. It was well worth it.
> 
> Call around, ask around and definately tell them what you want and expect before you go there.[/B]



i know what u mean by thinking u had the wrong dog... cupcake came back shaved when i picked up from petsmart. 

this was her before ever getting professionally groomed











and this is her AFTER her first grooming


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ May 12 2008, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=575956


> I recently changed groomers as well. I used to take Bianca to petsmart untill they shaved her down and made her face look like a terrier. For weeks I thought I had the wrong dog. It took over 3 months for her coat to grow in enough for her to need a slight trim. At that point I grabbed the yellow pages and called a few of the locallly owned and operated grooming salons. When I called them i explained that I had previously had a bad experience, that I was looking for a new groomer, that I did not want her cage-dried and that I wanted either the first or last appointment of the day. Bianca has never been crated and I didn't want her caged up for hours on end. Well, the 3rd place I called gave me an appointment for two weeks later. The place was small but looked like it was family run and you could actually see them working on other dogs. Anyway, I left my car keys on the counter and had to turn back a few minutes later. When I went in I took a peek in the back and I could see an elderly man holding my Bianca and baby-talking to her saying (time for a tubby beautifu girl) - he was so sweet to her.
> 
> I picked her up 1 1/2 hours later, she was squeeky clean, perfumed and with a pricy bow on her head and she looked beautiful and happy. I don't think anyone has ever groomer her so pretty. The price was the same as Petsmart, but I definately gave them a bigger tip. It was well worth it.
> 
> Call around, ask around and definately tell them what you want and expect before you go there.[/B]


Was this is in Massachusetts? I don't live there anymore during the year, but I return over the summers. I'd love a good recommendation


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 10 2008, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=575538


> QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ May 10 2008, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=575529





> her little butt looks like she has some sort of disease.. they shaved it down to her skin.... ill take pictures later, i need to get some batteries.  but of course, my little baby is still a little cute cupcake![/B]



Oh, that's what Stacy calls "Baboon Butt". :HistericalSmiley: 

And yep, my Henry has grown fond of this name.
He is a true "Baboon Butt", and loves the "no hassle poopies". B) 

So glad the eyes are better. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh, this is what happened to Lola at Pet Smart early on. I had really only wanted a good bath and brushing, nails trimmed etc. They asked if I wanted a "sanitary". I asked what that was and it was described as just a little off around the poopie area. I said OK. OMG, when I went to pick her up, she had a giant triangle shaved to the skin around her butt. I could tell she was embarrassed. Truthfully it was obscene! My husband was horrified. He wanted me to "cover that up". You could see every freckle etc. Live and learn!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

She looks adorable!! :wub: 

You took her in the morning and got her back late this afternoon???? That is a long time to be there.

We use a mobile groomer and each dog take 1 hour or under. NEVER uses a cage dryer and stands in my kitchen and makes sure she knows just how we want them cut. Will come back in if she has a question.

Find a new groomer and beware of the cage dryers.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think she looks precious but I am partial to really low key puppy cuts for the summer because of ticks and such. Her body looks to be the same length as Hunter and I can tell you that it always shocks me the first time he comes out like that for the summer. However, I can see that they trimmed a little too much off her face - its almost like they slipped with the scissors and had to shorten it up to cover that accident.

I always tell the groomer what I want and I have it written down. I have learned that I have to be REALL Y specific or I don't get what I want - I get what the shop thinks is standard. MY groomer and I have finally gotten to the point where Hubby can drop Hunter off with just my written instructions. However, as my groomer is leaving for maternity leave I again think we will be changing groomers as I really hate him being in the cage. So, we have only two more appointments which gives me 10 weeks to find a better groomer.

Cupcake you are still a cupcake and I love your dress!!!!!

PS. Cuppy-cake, mommy says to tell you that my pooper gets trimmed a little clean sometimes too - embarrassing (but no sticky poo)!


----------

